# Front hubs hot?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello all...I have a 1994 4x4 Extended Cab with a Ka24E. The front hubs are the manually lockable hubs. Is it normal for them to be "hot" after driving the vehicle? It's not scalding hot but it is hot to the touch?

If this is not normal, what could cause this? The hubs are both in the "free" position and the wheels seem to spin without much resistance if i jack the front up.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Could be a worn wheel bearing, or if you brake a lot leading up to you touching them.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

as 68 said, could be worn bearings or you could have them too tight which will wear them out quickly.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> as 68 said, could be worn bearings or you could have them too tight which will wear them out quickly.


Could have what too tight?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

He's talking about the wheel bearing in the hub being too tight, a common cause of this. Also, if both are doing it,the brake rod from the petal to the master cylinder, could need adjusted down. If you live in a hilly area, worn, old brake fluid could be getting too hot, and expanding, causing the brakes to drag. The "boiling" of the fluid as I know it as, is rare, but it happens. When the fluid cools, all is well.If you have brake shake when stopping, a warped rotor will get hot too.
Good Luck


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

if it isn't too hot to touch right after driving it isn't a big problem. I would repack the bearings with grease if it has a lot of miles since youd done it. If there is a bearing problem it will get too hot to touch after any freeway time.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you sure it's not some stuck calipers causing the temp to rise?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

CMax03 said:


> Are you sure it's not some stuck calipers causing the temp to rise?


I'm not sure but when i jack the car up, the front tires seem to spin with only a little resistance. I don't know how to tell what's normal or not. It makes a "shhhhhhh" kind of sound when i spin the front wheels but i don't need a lot of muscle to do so.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

cjserio said:


> I'm not sure but when i jack the car up, the front tires seem to spin with only a little resistance. I don't know how to tell what's normal or not. It makes a "shhhhhhh" kind of sound when i spin the front wheels but i don't need a lot of muscle to do so.


 sounds like brakes dragging...possible stuck caliper


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

If it is stuck caliper then one side will be hotter than the other (the side with the stuck caliper). Chances that both are getting stuck at the same time is low. What I would do is see if the heat is coming from the brake rotor(s). After driving a while without using the brakes, pull to a stop and feel the rotors. Be careful because a rotor can easily get hot enough to burn you. Feel it like you would a light bulb to see if it is too hot. Compare rotor temp and if your rotors are only moderately warm and the hubs are stilll warm to the touch then your issue is likely bearing related. Usually I know I have a caliper problem just by going around the vehicle and feeling all 4 wheels after driving a while. If one wheel is warmer than the others, that indicates my pads are rubbing there.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you're unsure....remove the wheel bearing and inspect...if they were to tight then they should be bluish in color!


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

a stuck caliper will cause the rotor to glow red. you could take out the bearings and races to check for blueing and scratches while repacking the grease but if it isn't too hot to touch there isn't a problem.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds normal to me. The front brakes do 75-80% of the stopping for the truck and in order to do that they generate a lot of heat, which then transfers to the bearings and hubs. Mine are usually hot after a normal drive. Excess heat is a problem, but just being hot to the touch doesn't sound like a problem to me.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Since I've had my truck its pulled to the left while driving and while braking. I always thought it needed an alignment. Which it probably does.
Today I noticed that it was no longer pulling to the left. Now I know an alignment problem just doesnt fix itself. It also seemed as if I lost horsepower.
I pulled up to my house and felt the tires and went to feel the front passenger side tire and noticed it was smoking. It was freakin hott! 
Thats a stuck caliper right??? Also being as hott as it was, do you think anything got damaged or should I just be able to replace it and all be O.K???

Also could tightening the lugnuts too tight on the rims cause them to stick??? I had sams put some new tires on recently.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes that would be a stuck caliper, and replacing them will fix the issue, if indeed that is the problem, but i would do rotors and pads at the same time for they might be damaged


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack it up and see if you can depress the piston in, look at the fluid that comes out of the bleed screw while depressing (if you can) and check it for rust contaiminents! Could be a sticking caliper piston or stuck sliding pins! Inspect it Dude....


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya I went to see if it was still stuck today by driving it around the block.
Apparently it isnt anymore at the moment. Guess after it cooled down something caused it to become unstuck. But I plan to do as you suggest when I get a chance. If it did it once, chances are it'll do it again unless I do something to it. The fluid is probably pretty old and I heard someone from another post saying something to the extent that old fluid can get hot and boil??? dont know if thats what happend but I'll figure it out eventually
thanks.


----------

